# minimum height for dishwasher under counter



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I just squeezed a Whirlpool dishwasher under a countertop with vertical clearance (floor-to-counter) of 33 3/4". It was the minimum possible for this one. Legs were off or fully retracted so I was on the bottom rail of the DW.

I'm curious if anyone has succeeded with less space and what brand did you use. I have a condo kitchen floor coming up and it would be great to avoid a demo, if possible. (I haven't measured yet, but this was on my mind.) Thanks.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I know that Bosch makes a pricey shorter one. I redid my kitchen floor a few years ago and trapped my dishwasher in. I can remove 2 tiles in front of it to remove it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I done a kitchen few weeks ago that had a sweet dishwasher installed. Can't remember the brand but it had a slick adjustment where you could wind the feet at back in and out from the front and they wound up pretty well into the machine. Seen this on many European machines but it's a first for the U.S. I think it was a Samsung or Electrolux


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Warren said:


> I know that Bosch makes a pricey shorter one. I redid my kitchen floor a few years ago and trapped my dishwasher in. I can remove 2 tiles in front of it to remove it.


Thanks. This is a prep-for-sale job and my conscience still wouldn't let me trap it in. :innocent:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I done a kitchen few weeks ago that had a sweet dishwasher installed. Can't remember the brand but it had a slick adjustment where you could wind the feet at back in and out from the front and they wound up pretty well into the machine. Seen this on many European machines but it's a first for the U.S. I think it was a Samsung or Electrolux


The Bosch dishwashers adjust with the forward screw.

The Bosch ADA compliant dishwasher will fit under a 32-1/16" counter top. 

Tom


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Warren said:


> I know that Bosch makes a pricey shorter one. I redid my kitchen floor a few years ago and trapped my dishwasher in. I can remove 2 tiles in front of it to remove it.


I trapped in my own dishwasher too. I ordered extra flooring, for when that dreadful day comes. Hard water is what destroys dishwashers fast.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I trapped in my own dishwasher too. I ordered extra flooring, for when that dreadful day comes. Hard water is what destroys dishwashers fast.



They make dishwasher salt for that reason.


----------



## carpenter76 (Apr 23, 2013)

And water softeners


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

there is a dishwasher model for homes that have built up floors, the problem is removing the old one, i have cut a dishwasher out in pieces before with 2 layers of tile on the floor.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Tile should go under the cabinets, under the DW, under the range. On a remodel, the cabinets should come out first. 

The customer should be informed this is really the only way to preclude future problems. If the customer chooses not to, mention of that should be in the contract, otherwise it could come back to haunt the installer. A future owner could demand that the installer come back and do the job properly. 

"Workmanlike Manner" is included in all contracts whether mentioned or not. That requires meeting industry standards and that includes under-counter height that is appropriate for ranges and dishwashers. The next guy in has every right to expect that industry standards were maintained. 

If the HO does not do this, he is obligated to inform future buyers of this deficiency but first the installer is obligated to inform the consumer.


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I have done a few kitchens now where the DW was placed above the floor in a single oven cabinet, my own kitchen included. We do not bend over to load the dishwasher.


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Warren said:


> I know that Bosch makes a pricey shorter one. I redid my kitchen floor a few years ago and trapped my dishwasher in. I can remove 2 tiles in front of it to remove it.


Whoops.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Joasis said:


> I have done a few kitchens now where the DW was placed above the floor in a single oven cabinet, my own kitchen included. We do not bend over to load the dishwasher.


I did this way in our old house , would of been nice for the wife now If I would of been thinking along those lines when I did the kitchen in our new one.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> They make dishwasher salt for that reason.


I have a water softener.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You should be fine then.


----------

